# Is Minato the rightful solo king?



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 8, 2013)

Made Kurama his bitch

Soloed Obito

Soloed 50 niggas on the battlefield

Damn near soloed A, and Bee, don't care what haters say

Soloed 3 Jounin at age, what? 12?

Ladies and gentleman, the rightful solo king, Namikaze Minato


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 8, 2013)

No, and niether is Itachi


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 8, 2013)

King is a measly and insignificant title. The proper vernacular would be _god._


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 8, 2013)

Black☆Star said:


> No, and *niether is Itachi*



Whoa whoa whoa ..let's uh ..let's not get ahead of ourselves here. Nothing implies Itachi CAN'T be the solo king right?

Hm? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hi. If you took this seriously, you're a fucking idiot


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd say is Nagato.

Soloed two Konoha Jounins at a very young age.
Soloed Hanzo's henchman.
Soloed Hanzo.
Soloed Hanzo's family.
Soloed Jiraiya.
Soloed Konoha.
Was about to Solo Naruto and Bee.
And one time was defeated because he was not fighting to kill, and Hinata, Minato and Kyuuby helped, and the other time because Kabuto had his sudden attack of amnesia and lack of knowledge on Nagato.

.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 8, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> I'd say is Nagato.
> 
> Soloed two Konoha Jounins at a very young age.
> Soloed Hanzo's henchman.
> ...



Until Itachi showed up.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 8, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> Until Itachi showed up.



Read down a bit.

Nagato is the solo king either way .


----------



## Seiji (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh great.. Another Minato wank thread.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> Until Itachi showed up.



Imo, Bee transforming into Gyuuki would've prevented Nagato from holding him down with one arm and blasting him point blank in the face, imo of course. That's just imo.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 8, 2013)

Bee was too scared to do something .

And he would've crushed Naruto, probably.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Imo, Bee transforming into Gyuuki would've prevented Nagato from holding him down with one arm and blasting him point blank in the face, imo of course. That's just imo.



Itachi was obviously quicker than him, though; he deceived the shared vision faster than Killer B can think, proceeding to seal Nagato within the jar.

In my opinion, Itachi didn't require their assistance to destroy Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> Bee was too scared to do something .



Bee wasn't scared. He's black. And a rapper. 



> And he would've crushed Naruto, probably.



Nah Naruto's taken worse, and Bee could've just grabbed Naruto like Susano'o did.

It's a better alternative to getting your face seared off and Naruto loosing his soul.



King Itachi said:


> In my opinion, Itachi didn't require their assistance to destroy Chibaku Tensei.



Then that's what he would've done in the Manga. The thing is, Itachi promoted teamwork. He didn't explain the Jutsu & prompt Naruto and Bee to attack in concert with him for his health.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 8, 2013)

Deal with it guys, it's Minato.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Then that's what he would've done in the Manga. The thing is, Itachi promoted teamwork. He didn't explain the Jutsu & prompt Naruto and Bee to attack in concert with him for his health.



It is arguable that either of the three techniques could have destroyed the core. Don't you think?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 8, 2013)

No idea if Itachi himself could have destroyed CT, though it's possible. But since the 3 of them possessed more firepower as a team, and considering they were facing an unknown amount of power and durability, only an idiot would not have used all the power they could muster to avoid a one-hit KO technique of death.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> No idea if Itachi himself could have destroyed CT, though it's possible. But since the 3 of them possessed more firepower as a team, and considering they were facing an unknown amount of power and durability, only an idiot would not have used all the power they could muster to avoid a one-hit KO technique of death.



Exactly.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 8, 2013)

Hell, he could have just chucked a continuous barrage of Yasanaka's Magatama as far as I'm concerned, but it wouldn't make sense not to utilize the other 2, just to be safe (or rather, smart, which Itachi is).


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 8, 2013)

If Itachi could've done it by himself, he would've not stood there explaining things when they are about to die crushed by an attack. All his fight was meant to promote teamwork and failing if you try to do everything alone.

Until proven otherwise, Itachi by himself was unable to destroy the CT. And by the chain of Magatama, is something that we don't know if Itachi can do it since only Madara displayed that attack so far.

And to Rocky, if Bee grabbed Naruto (Or pushed Nagato when he's transforming) while Nagato had his soul in his hand, wouldn't that help Nagato ripping Naruto's soul out with the push?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 8, 2013)

What the hell is this...!?!?! There's a perfectly good Minato vs Itachi shitstorm brewing and people are arguing Nagato vs Itachi. What are you and what have you done with NF!?!?!


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 8, 2013)

Minato can solo more people of talented skill faster and more efficiently but Itachi has the tools to solo more quality characters, and IMO Minato himself.

Quality > Quantity


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> No idea if Itachi himself could have destroyed CT, though it's possible. But since the 3 of them possessed more firepower as a team, and considering they were facing an unknown amount of power and durability, only an idiot would not have used all the power they could muster to avoid a one-hit KO technique of death.



Itachi's strongest long range jutsu, magatama, didn't seem that impressive. At least, its feats aren't on par with the FRS and bijuu dama. 



If this kind of fire power, comparable to an exploding tag, is all it takes to destroy CT, then I can name probably 30 characters who would shit on CT, which would make CT worthless and that's not the kind of hype it got in the manga. Its hype far exceeds Itachi's magatama. 


Jυstin said:


> Hell, he could have just chucked a continuous barrage of Yasanaka's Magatama as far as I'm concerned, but it wouldn't make sense not to utilize the other 2, just to be safe (or rather, smart, which Itachi is).



That kind of argument leads you nowhere because you can say the exact same thing about Nagato and CT. Nagato could also just launch continuous CT balls and that would be it. But he didn't... probably because he can't. Itachi also didn't use many magatamas, for the same reason.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> It is arguable that either of the three techniques could have destroyed the core. Don't you think?



Maybe Bijuu Bomb, but not Magatama or Rasenshuriken from what we've seen of them. However, Kishi showed that the 3 techniques were needed. Since CT hasn't been destroyed by a lesser force, we can't assume it can be. Why would we.



TheIronMan said:


> And to Rocky, if Bee grabbed Naruto (Or pushed Nagato when he's transforming) while Nagato had his soul in his hand, wouldn't that help Nagato ripping Naruto's soul out with the push?



He could separate the two, much like Susano'o did.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 8, 2013)

But Susano'o cut Nagato's arm for that.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> But Susano'o cut Nagato's arm for that.



So Bee plows through Nagato's arm then.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, but itachi kind of just stood there as nagato charged up CT and threw it in the air. what was stopping a totsuka CT blitz, amaterasu the core or just sealing immobile and in range nagato himself? IDK if itachi actually NEEDED the help, but honestly you would have to be very stupid to not use the powers of 2 of the strongest ninjas against a power wise undetermined jutsu. Even if itachi tried to stop CT and succeeded at doing it himslf but with high difficulty, i would no longer consider him a genius since he made everything 20X harder by not using his great allies


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> Even if itachi tried to stop CT and succeeded at doing it himslf but with high difficulty, i would no longer consider him a genius since he made everything 20X harder by not using his great allies



Then why do you still consider him a genius despite the fact he let Nagato use CT.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 8, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Then why do you still consider him a genius despite the fact he let Nagato use CT.



itachi thought nagato wanted to play volleyball, he was getting ready to bump the ball back, until he found out it wasn't a volleyball and was actually a precursor orb that swallows the planet. that's an understandable mistake.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi thought nagato wanted to play volleyball, he was getting ready to bump the ball back, until he found out it wasn't a volleyball and was actually a precursor orb that swallows the planet. that's an understandable mistake.



Pretty safe response.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 8, 2013)

ZE said:


> Itachi's strongest long range jutsu, magatama, didn't seem that impressive. At least, its feats aren't on par with the FRS and bijuu dama.
> 
> 
> 
> If this kind of fire power, comparable to an exploding tag, is all it takes to destroy CT, then I can name probably 30 characters who would shit on CT, which would make CT worthless and that's not the kind of hype it got in the manga. Its hype far exceeds Itachi's magatama.



I'm tempted to laugh at you comparing that attack from a technique like Susano'o to an exploding tag, considering it's supposed to be stronger than his Fireball Jutsu, which was hot enough to give even Samehada pain. But you're trying to make out my point to be "Yasanaka's Magatama is > or = to Bijuudama or FRS", which couldn't be more wrong.

Anyway, CT's _core_ being able to be destroyed like this doesn't make it any less deadly (especially since it relies on you giving *Itachi's* Yasanaka's Magatama a level of power that you cannot quantify). It just shows the point that every jutsu has a weakness, no matter how offensively powerful it is, which was the point.



> That kind of argument leads you nowhere because you can say the exact same thing about Nagato and CT. Nagato could also just launch continuous CT balls and that would be it. But he didn't... probably because he can't. Itachi also didn't use many magatamas, for the same reason.



Obviously Nagato could use CT more than once. No one's suggesting he could not. Just like Bee could use the Bijuudama more than once or Naruto could use FRS more than once. Unless these Jutsu are a one-time only thing, they can be used more than once. What you're not taking into account is how much chakra and effort goes into using the attack. Obviously, we've seen that a move like CT takes more time and effort to use than Yasanaka's Magatama. The more time and effort, the less often it can be used in succession.


----------



## Remsengan (Feb 8, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> If Itachi could've done it by himself, he would've not stood there explaining things when they are about to die crushed by an attack. All his fight was meant to promote teamwork and failing if you try to do everything alone.
> 
> Until proven otherwise, Itachi by himself was unable to destroy the CT. And by the chain of Magatama, is something that we don't know if Itachi can do it since only Madara displayed that attack so far.
> 
> And to Rocky, if Bee grabbed Naruto (Or pushed Nagato when he's transforming) while Nagato had his soul in his hand, wouldn't that help Nagato ripping Naruto's soul out with the push?



Itachi being able to solo CT is *your* point.  The burden of proof is on you.  While Magatama's biggest feat isn't even building-busting, Bijuu-dama and FRS go even higher than that.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 8, 2013)

Saying Bijuudama or FRS are more destructive than Yasanaka's Magatama doesn't help to say that it couldn't destroy CT, since it's unknown if all 3 attacks were needed to destroy its core, or if only 1 of _any_ of the 3 attacks would have sufficed. They simply employed all the firepower that was at their disposal because it was the most successful course of action, considering they also did not know how much firepower it would require. We're not saying that one of their moves alone would have been enough, but neither are we saying that it can be said with certainty that all 3 were needed. They just went with the logical solution of using their full power, considering it was life-or-death.

I'm not claiming to know anything. On the contrary. I'm saying we don't know.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 8, 2013)

Rocky said:


> So Bee plows through Nagato's arm then.



I don't get it. I don't think a tentacle can cut Nagato's hand. At much it can send him flying (Along with Naruto's soul in his hand) and i don't think that would so something.

Unless he uses his fist and that's assuming if Nagato doesn't use a ST to block the hit.

I just see Bee getting free from Shurado's control, after that he can do something to prevent Nagato to soul rip Naruto (But Nagato can do something as well to prevent Bee of attacking him).



Remsengan said:


> Itachi being able to solo CT is *your* point.  The burden of proof is on you.  While Magatama's biggest feat isn't even building-busting, Bijuu-dama and FRS go even higher than that.



Itachi busting something that have only been destroyed by the combined effort of three attacks is not my point nor my responsibility to prove. You guys are the ones saying that Itachi can without any proof other than assuming that CT is weaker than it was said and shown.

The burden of proof is not with me. It's with you that are assuming something that hasn't been shown in the manga. Until proven otherwise or shown otherwise, it's not safe to assume that CT can be destroyed by something alone when that something was used along with two other pretty overpowered techniques to do something.

Itachi's magatama lacks feats, while CT has hype and has only been shown being destroyed by three attacks, two of them with a lot of hype behind.

Prove that Itachi can do it by himself. Otherwise he can't and it's just mere speculation.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> I don't get it. I don't think a tentacle can cut Nagato's hand. At much it can send him flying (Along with Naruto's soul in his hand) and i don't think that would so something.
> 
> Unless he uses his fist and that's assuming if Nagato doesn't use a ST to block the hit.
> 
> I just see Bee getting free from Shurado's control, after that he can do something to prevent Nagato to soul rip Naruto (But Nagato can do something as well to prevent Bee of attacking him).



Yes...Bee chops Nagato's arm off....

The Hachibi has similar (_superior by far_, actually) physical strength to Incomplete Susano'o, no? 

Nagato may be a little too surprised at the Bijuu that just popped out & ripped his Shurado arms to properly defend himself. We saw that when Nagato was caught by Totsuka after his CT was destroyed.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 8, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Yes...Bee chops Nagato's arm off....
> 
> The Hachibi has similar (_superior by far_, actually) physical strength to Incomplete Susano'o, no?



I guess the whirlwind is going too far. Poor Naruto would be heavily damaged. But i get the point.



> Nagato may be a little too surprised at the Bijuu that just popped out & ripped his Shurado arms to properly defend himself. We saw that when Nagato was caught by Totsuka after his CT was destroyed.



Well not likely, since Bee wasn't the only one affected by PIS. Kabuto was heavily damaged by PIS much more than Killer Bee, because for Killer Bee can be said that he didn't used full Hachibi to, who knows, not attract attention, or for Naruto's sake, whatever.

Kabuto had no excuse at forgetting that Itachi was in the fight. In a fight free of plot, Kabuto should not be surprised if Bee transformed and should put up a good counter attack or defensive maneuver.


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Obito & Nagato are the undisputed solo kings as they have killed the most *named* characters on screen, on top of their literally uncountable fodder kill streak

Obito killed Minato, Kushina, Fu, Tourne and also participated in Madara's howtzer practice with Datara thus erasing Ao, Shikaku etc... 

Nagato killed Hanzo, Jiraiya, Kakashi, Fukusaku, Shizune along with 90% of Konoha all withen ~50 chapters


----------



## Tray (Feb 9, 2013)

Thought this would be like the "Zetsu-god of solo thread"

Anyone remember it? 


As for the OP..... Rikudo solod everything


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> Obito killed Minato, Kushina



No he didn't. Kurama did, and it wasn't under Obito's control at the time. Obito ended up with the blue sphere embedded into his back.

Claiming this is along the same lines as claiming Kabuto solo'd himself with Izanami.


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> No he didn't. Kurama did, and it wasn't under Obito's control at the time. Obito ended up with the blue sphere embedded into his back.
> 
> Claiming this is along the same lines as claiming Kabuto solo'd himself with Izanami.



Obito directly orchestrated the events in Konoha.... if it wasn't for him Kurama would have never been free and by default Minato & Kushina would be alive. So yes their deaths can be DIRECTLY attributed to his actions even if he didn't kill them himself


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> Obito directly orchestrated the events in Konoha.... if it wasn't for him Kurama would have never been free and by default Minato & Kushina would be alive. So yes their deaths can be DIRECTLY attributed to his actions even if he didn't kill them himself



No. He didn't. Nothing went as planned for him. He didn't expect Minato to defeat him.

You honestly believe Obito planned for Minato to use Shiki Fuujin on the Kyuubi?

Obito was the one to free the Kyuubi. The Kyuubi is what did the killing. Obito had no control over Kurama's actions following the contract seal.

Your train of thought doesn't make sense. Watch this:



Joakim3 said:


> Obito's parents made Obito.... if it wasn't for them, Obito would've never been born, and thus Kurama would have never been free and by default Minato & Kushina would be alive. So yes their deaths can be DIRECTLY attributed to their actions even if they didn't kill them themselves



I can also reword this in a way that Rin, Gaiden Kakashi, Mito, 100-Year Old Madara, or The Rock Ninja Fodder could solo Minato & Kushina.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 9, 2013)

Can't really be denied that in no-knowledge or limited knowledge simulations that Minato would probably have the highest solo percentage mainly because he uses Hiraishin against fodders and S-ranks alike, and goes directly for the kill no matter who the enemy is. 

Not knowing about Hiraishin or his shunshin caliber really puts you in a difficult position at start battle. Knowing Minato will use it and his top speed regardless of the opposition 100% of the time makes it even more difficult to avoid being solo'd by the flash. Knowing Minato can pretty much react to any being in the verse casually also makes it that much harder to surprise him. The fact his kunai swipes gash through massive bijuu tentacles and his Rasengan creates massive craters through an opponent's body means his initial kill-shot attempt will also be high in success percentage against even the most durable individuals. 

There is no other, 

like the Solo King.


----------



## narutoish (Feb 9, 2013)

seeing as how the thread already switched to itachi in the second page, i think it shows who excatly the rightful solo king is.

on a serious note, minato mostly fought fodders, while itachi won against strong opponents, he never had time to waste on fodder ninjas. the only opponent minato actually won against is obito.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 9, 2013)

> itachi won against strong opponents


What is this? Did Minato not win against Obito, a strong opponent? 

The only dude Itachi beat was Nagato, and that was with the support of Naruto and Bee. 

In reality, Minato is tied with Itachi in the win department, the only difference is Minato got significantly less screen time. Minato remains undefeated as he sacrificed himself while Itachi, canonically, died as a result of battle. Though in the latest chapter Sasuke does take credit for killing him. 

Only a child evaluates a person by their win lose ratio. Minato fought one dude on panel alone, Itachi fought one on panel alone.

When discussing S-ranks the only thing that matters is match-ups, win-lose is a meaningless standard.


----------



## Art Master (Feb 9, 2013)

Itachi also beat Kakashi and Kurenai in part 1. He would've also won against Sasuke but he threw that match away... He also almost soloed SM Kabuto with little help from sauce...

But you are right.... Both minato and Itachi had never lost a fight...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 9, 2013)

> Itachi also beat Kakashi and Kurenai in part 1.


As I said, Itachi only fought one dude alone. Kisame was with him when they took on Kakashi. 

Itachi's only mortal solo battle was against Sasuke, he died of sickness in battle. 
Minato's only mortal solo battle was against Obito, Obito ran. 

They're even, and undefeated in their lifetimes.


----------



## Art Master (Feb 9, 2013)

I know.. But regardless of kisame's presence... He still was able to beat him with Tsukuyomi and he was noticeably stronger than both of them (kakashi and kurenai).

Not saying they aren't even though...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 9, 2013)

Art Master said:


> I know.. But regardless of kisame's presence... He still was able to beat him with Tsukuyomi and he was noticeably stronger than both of them (kakashi and kurenai).
> 
> Not saying they are not even though...


Without Kisame there it's doubtful the use of Tsukuyomi would have been so casual for him. 

I'm not sure why you're putting adds-on here, he Genjustu'd a defenseless Kakashi with his S-rank partner guarding. Moreover, he didn't kill either of them, it's not a win as much as Minato letting bee go wasn't a win.


----------



## Art Master (Feb 9, 2013)

So you think Itachi won't or cannot use Tsukuyomi without kisame there? Or he couldn't have defeated Kakashi on his own? 

And oh, killing =/winning.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 9, 2013)

Art Master said:


> So you think Itachi won't or cannot use Tsukuyomi without kisame there? Or he couldn't have defeated Kakashi on his own?
> 
> And oh, killing =/winning.


I think the fact Kisame was there made the decision easier for Itachi, not that he couldn't use it anyway. An MS worthy of immediately taking Kakashi out of the fight severely drained Itachi's energies, there is risk with that decision, less risk with Kisame backing your ass obviously.


----------



## Art Master (Feb 9, 2013)

So I have a question.. Do you think part 1 Itachi is incapable of beating part 1 Kakashi?


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 9, 2013)

Minato commited suicide to boost his own ego. Manga canon.

Naruto would still have a father if they followed Kushina's plan.

Obito would be dead if Minato wasnt a fucking moron and forgot he left a Hiraishin tag on him.

so yeah


----------



## Dominus (Feb 9, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> I'd say is Nagato.
> 
> Soloed two Konoha Jounins at a very young age.
> Soloed Hanzo's henchman.
> ...


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 9, 2013)

Let me make one thing clear, fighting Minato without knowledge in one of the dumbest things to ever do. One touch, and it's over. When he tags them, he teleports behind them, and slits their throat. No one will see that coming, no one.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, and Minato chose to give his life away, so Obito didn't kill him. Last I checked, when they squared off, Minato smacked his ass up. Kushina even said he doesn't have to die, but he wanted to.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 9, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> I'd say is Nagato.
> 
> Soloed two Konoha Jounins at a very young age.
> Soloed Hanzo's henchman.
> ...


He never killed 2 Jonin at a young age I guess you're talking about the guys who killed his parents they were chunin I'm sure of it. Going back to topic it is either Minato or Nagato.


----------



## Dominus (Feb 9, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Oh, and Minato chose to give his life away, so Obito didn't kill him. Last I checked, when they squared off, Minato smacked his ass up. *Kushina even said he doesn't have to die, but he wanted to.*



That's why his death is stupid.


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 9, 2013)

> Made Kurama his bitch



nope..


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 9, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Oh, and Minato chose to give his life away, so Obito didn't kill him. Last I checked, when they squared off, Minato smacked his ass up. Kushina even said he doesn't have to die, but he wanted to.



Wanted to die instead of killing the Masked Man, ending the threat, preventing the Uchiha massacre, Giving Naruto a happy childhood, and above all, not giving Naruto the burden of being a jinchurriki.

Clearly Minato is a bastion of wisdom and compassion


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 9, 2013)

Minato and Kushina defeated the Kyuubi together whether he needed her or not. 

That's duo brah.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Feb 9, 2013)

Blondaime is a mere fodder, Itachi's a toddler before the true soloist.


----------

